# Fredonia, NY OIS Q5 by PO



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Cut and dry.




Fredonia, NY - The Chautauqua County District Attorney gave an update on a police officer-involved shooting in Fredonia on Friday afternoon.

During the time of the incident, police were responding to a home on Liberty St. to assist firefighters with a medical-related call.

Police say Officer Nathan Scriven, a 15-year veteran of the police department, was attacked by a person with a knife while inside the home.

After the officer retreated to the street, he fired at the attacker, police say. That person died at the scene.

Officials announced on Friday that the person who was shot was under the influence of both cocaine and LSD at the time.

According to officials, police say the shooting victim had been struggling with the loss of a friend, and turned to drugs.

The person who allegedly sold him the LSD will be charged.

According to police, the last time a Fredonia police officer had to fire a weapon was 15 years prior to the incident.

Following the incident, Scriven was placed on administrative leave, but will not face charges related to the shooting.

Officials called his actions "lawful and appropriate."


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Good thing he was creating distance. Four rounds and the guy was still trying to get up off the ground.

Definitely not the movies.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Good thing he was creating distance. Four rounds and the guy was still trying to get up off the ground.
> 
> Definitely not the movies.


LSD and PCP is some messed up stuff it can turn people into 10 feet tall and bullet proof.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Shoot until the threat changes shape or catches fire.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Still crazy somebody can take four rounds and keep coming. Changed my mind . It is like some kind of movie

A zombie movie


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Shot placement is key. If it's not a CNS shot to the brain group or spinal column, someone will only cease their behavior if they want to, or they suffer hydraulic failure from blood loss. It's a good lesson for good guys too, just because you're shot doesn't mean the fight is over. You can't raise your hand and say "hit", and thankfully training has started to reflect that. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

This can happen anywhere, I’m glad the Ofc didn’t get hurt or even killed.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Following the incident, Scriven was placed on administrative leave, but *will not face charges* related to the shooting.
*I would hope NOT!*
Officials called his actions "lawful and appropriate."* ? I would add HEROIC! He gave that guy several chances, kept backing off and then saw no other recourse. Give that Officer a medal and any time off he may need! 
Not face charges, GEEEZ, I know they gotta cover all the bases, but it's like saying, HE COULD HAVE. NO DAMN WAY! A medal.*


----------

